# Son Needed Circumcision...



## DianaC

Hi,

I am new to the forums (although I have been lurking for a while), and registered to see if anyone has any experience in what I am going through.

About 6 months ago, it came to my husband's and my attention that our 12 year old son had difficulties retracting his foreskin completely. We took him to a urologist, and she recommended that he be circumcised. We didn't have him circumcised at birth as we could not afford it, and by the time we could, it seemed like it was more trouble than it was worth. We eventually agreed, and she performed his circumcision.

After a few weeks, aesthetically, we thought she did a great job -- his glans was completely free of any foreskin, and although he has an obvious scar, it is symmetric and well back behind the rim. However, even though the wound had healed nicely, he was complaining of his glans rubbing in his underwear. We took him back to the urologist and told her of his discomfort. She examined him, said he healed perfectly, and explained that sometimes it takes a while before the glans dries out and becomes properly calloused, to protect him from rubbing of the fabric.

He is still bothered by sensation of his glans rubbing in his underwear.

Has anyone else experienced this, or knows of someone who has? If so, what did you / they do about it? Will it eventually go away after a while? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## seoj

I've no personal experience, sorry- but could you try a different type of underwear for a while? Does he wear boxers? Could you try some snug fitting briefs maybe. IDK. I've no better advise- otherwise maybe try a silk type that would be much softer if it did rub.


----------



## Jade--x

My cousin was circumsised at 11, and he had really bad discomfort. So much so when he didn't need to he wouldn't wear any underwear or clothes at all around the house. My aunt put a piece of gauze between his scar and his underwear to try and reduce it (she never stuck it on with anything just placed it on) and made him wear briefs instead of the boxers he usually wore. It did take a few weeks but his healed fine in the end and he hasn't had any problems since and he's now 16.

Hope your little boy feels better soon, My LO had to have his done a few days before his first birthday as an emergency (it was so tight it blew up like a balloon and he couldn't wee) and I know how horrid it is seeing them suffer with it. 

HTH :flower:


----------



## Ceejay123

My other half was circumcised aged 13 due to his diabetes causing infections. He said it was unbearably sensitive for 2-3 weeks to the point he'd sit in his room with just a towel over himself. He does have a scar from the stitches, but it's barely noticeable.. He's more aware of it himself if you know what I mean?

How long has it been?


----------



## bubbles123

Yes, my friend had it done as an adult for medical reasons and he said it was incredibly sensitive for a few months. The skin under the foreskin is incredibly sensitive as it is not meant to touch or rub against anything as it should be covered by the foreskin. It will take a while but the skin should desensitise by itself over time.


----------

